# Please Help Me!!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, My name is Kyle Sulz, and i have been in the Canadian Sea Cadet Program for a while now, and am in the need to learn some racing tips quickly. I have been racing for a while now, but my sail center just got new boats...(PIRATES)...if anyone has any race rigging or any racing tips for Pirates, that would be a great help....

thank you soooooo much

Kyle


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kyle,Im not really a sailor but I do go to a forum"www.Livesaildie.com.au"It,s an Australian site but they are all about racing.I'm an old sea cadet myself.Hope ya get what ya need.GCD.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

OG rocks...LSD is a good site.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thankyou very much ill give them a Try!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SeaCadetSailor said:


> Hello, My name is Kyle Sulz, and i have been in the Canadian Sea Cadet Program for a while now, and am in the need to learn some racing tips quickly. I have been racing for a while now, but my sail center just got new boats...(PIRATES)...if anyone has any race rigging or any racing tips for Pirates, that would be a great help....
> 
> thank you soooooo much
> 
> Kyle


Hi Kyle,
noticed this post now a couple of times, was just wondering how you were making out on it all. I thought your new boats were echos, we too have cadets on our lake, I believe with these same boats, anyways I do lots of racing, sailing on my lake. I win alot to, so if you like post here, are email me direct [email protected] I will gladly share any tips I have with you.


----------



## SeaStrutter (Oct 10, 2006)

Remembering my days teaching Junior club, I'd say for the fastest gains you would want to:

1) Get the best boat (the one with LESS holes/ Problems than other boats)
2) Get the newest sails in the club
3) If you can pick your crew, take a light guy on a light air day and a BIG one for heavy air
4) Set up your boat for success - Put the right amount of draft in your sails, the proper mast rake, and rig a shute if you can handle it. Get your instructor to help/ check if you've set up boat for conditions. 

Again, I'd say those four will give you the most immediate benefit, of course, it's just a starting point.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

